

Ask HN: How do I determine market size? - eibrahim

I am working on my business canvas and my core market segment is Project Managers - how do I know/estimate the number of project managers in the USA?
======
eibrahim
never mind... I used linked in ads to get an estimate see
<http://screencast.com/t/me6WwVsWI>

